# HotCig Marvel Pod (Rebuildable)



## CaliGuy (26/8/19)

Came across the new HotCig Marvel Pod. Regulated with separate Rebuildable RBA and panels can be changed.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR (26/8/19)

I saw this but unfortunately they only getting released at the end of September.
I am more intrigued to test the Mechlyfe Ratel 80W Rebuildable 18650 Pod Kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (26/8/19)

KZOR said:


> I saw this but unfortunately they only getting released at the end of September.
> I am more intrigued to test the Mechlyfe Ratel 80W Rebuildable 18650 Pod Kit.



At 80w with a stand-alone 18650 it no longer falls into the Pod category, did see it though and looks like a solid piece of hardware.

It’s basically then the iPhone of the vape world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

